# Free Used Entertainment books



## falmouth3 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have one for Vancouver and one for Vancouver Island.  I only spent a few days in each location so most of the coupons and the cards are still there.

If you're willing to pay the postage, I'd be happy to send them to you.

Please send me a PM.:whoopie:


----------



## montara (Jun 3, 2006)

I sent you a private message


----------



## geekette (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm gonna be in Vancouver one day in September.  Montara, if you have requested the books might I wangle a deal with you on a restaurant coupon and maybe one attraction?


----------



## montara (Jun 3, 2006)

Sure,  I will pass on whatever I have left.


----------



## marion10 (Jun 4, 2006)

My daughter and I will be in Victoria(Vancouver Island) for June 17/18 and would love any coupons.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 6, 2006)

Montara will be getting the books shortly as they were mailed out today.

Sue


----------

